# How do I rip a 60 degree bevel on a board



## robc (Jan 24, 2010)

I am building a lumber rack that mounts to the wall. The top support needs a 60 degree angle down the long face of the board. The matching support beams will have a matching 60 degree so they hook together. I can not figure out how to rip 60 when the saw only goes to 45. I am sure there is a jig but I can't come up with one. Any ideas?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

use a sled with a piece of wood nailed to it so it holds the piece your cutting at the angle u want. If u have a wixey degree box u can get the angles u need, this is what i use to get mine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you cut 30 degrees off one side, the other piece will have a 60 degree bevel.

Edit: forget that, we're working on a falt surface with a table saw ) It will be 150, not 60 :-((

Edit #2, If you stand the board up on edge with the saw set at 30, the other side will be 60 degrees.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooops,Took too long thinking about it!


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

It almost sounds like you are talking about a french cleat.

http://benchmark.20m.com/plans/FrenchCleat.pdf


----------



## robc (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was able to cut it with the board standing on edge.


----------

